
Angular 2 Material demo – run the official showcase using the Angular 2 CLI - xpto123
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyorwh3rdr8
======
xpto123
how to install the official showcase of Angular 2 material, see the Angular 2
CLI hot reloading in action, learn the Portals functionality and why Angular 2
Material is more than a widget framework.

